# Thai ngoài tử cung sau bao lâu bị vỡ



## A113 (29/10/18)

Khi thai ngoài tử cung bị vỡ, mẹ bầu có nguy cơ bị xuất huyết nặng, nhiễm trùng ổ bụng, thậm trí đe dọa tới tính mạng. Vì vậy việc phát hiện sớm và dự đoán thời gian thai nhi vỡ có vai trò quyết định đến sự an toàn của mẹ bầu. Nắm bắt được điều này, conlatatca sẽ cùng mẹ tìm hiểu vấn đề "thai ngoài tử cung bao lâu thì vỡ" nhé.

Khi thai ngoài tử cung bị vỡ, mẹ bầu có nguy cơ bị xuất huyết nặng, nhiễm trùng ổ bụng, thậm chí đe dọa tới tính mạng. Vì vậy, việc phát hiện sớm và dự đoán thời gian “thai ngoài tử cung bao lâu thì vỡ?” có vai trò quyết định đến sự an toàn của mẹ bầu.

*Thai ngoài tử cung là gì?*
Thai ngoài tử cung là tình trạng trứng sau khi thụ tinh không làm tổ ở tử cung mà ở một nơi khác như vòi trứng, ổ bụng, buồng trứng,… Sở dĩ xảy ra hiện tượng này là do trong quá trình di chuyển, phôi thai bị cản trở bởi những yếu tố ngăn cản khiến nó phải làm tổ ở chỗ khác. Những yếu tố này chính là những bất thường ở các bộ phận trong cơ quan sinh sản của mẹ bầu, điển hình là viêm nhiễm vòi trứng.

Sở dĩ thai ngoài tử cung sẽ bị vỡ là vì chỉ có tử cung mới là nơi có đủ không gian cho thai phát triển. Nếu làm tổ ở một nơi khác, thai nhi chỉ lớn được đến một mức độ nhất định, tới khi môi trường xung quanh không còn “chỗ” cho nó nữa, khiến nó bị vỡ ra. Thai ngoài tử cung được coi là một trường hợp nguy hiểm, nhất là khi nó bị vỡ, sẽ gây ra những biến chứng khó lường cho mẹ bầu, ảnh hưởng tới khả năng sinh sản và cả tính mạng của mẹ.

Khi thai làm tổ ở một nơi khác, không phải tử cung, nó sẽ bị vỡ

Thai ngoài tử cung bao lâu thì vỡ?
Ngoài việc chẩn đoán sớm thì việc xác định thời gian thai ngoài tử cung vỡ cũng quan trọng không kém. Nó sẽ giúp bác sĩ tiên lượng được những biến chứng có thể xảy ra, từ đó đưa ra các cách điều trị phù hợp.

Tuy nhiên rất khó để có một câu trả lời chung chung cho vấn đề thai ngoài tử cung bao lâu thì vỡ. Bởi vì thời gian vỡ của nó tùy thuộc rất nhiều vào yếu tố, như:

– Vị trí thai làm tổ: vòi trứng, ổ bụng, hay buồng trứng. Không gian của vòi trứng thường hẹp hơn ổ bụng và buồng trứng nên có thể thời gian vỡ nhanh hơn.
– Kích thước của nơi thai làm tổ: Mỗi mẹ bầu có một cơ địa khác nhau nên kích thước buồng trứng, vòi trứng cũng khác nhau.

– Sự phát triển của thai nhi: Cũng như vậy, sự tăng trưởng ở mỗi thai nhi là không đồng đều.

Chỉ khi khám trực tiếp và biết được thông tin các yếu tố trên thì bác sĩ mới dự đoán được khoảng thời gian thai nhi sẽ bị vỡ. Tuy nhiên kể cả khi tiên lượng như vậy, cũng rất khó để chắc chắn 100% vì quá trình tăng trưởng của thai nhi trong những tuần sau đó là điều khó ai đánh giá chính xác được. Chính vì vậy, khi đã mang thai ngoài tử cung, mẹ bầu hãy xác định thai nhi có thể bị vỡ bất cứ lúc nào.

Thời gian vỡ của thai ngoài tử cung phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố

Nguy cơ mẹ bầu có thể gặp phải khi thai nhi bị vỡ
Khi thai nhi bị vỡ, các mạch máu tại nơi làm tổ cũng bị vỡ theo, gây ra tình trạng chảy máu ồ ạt, tràn vào trong ổ bụng. Việc này khiến mẹ mất máu nhanh, nếu không được cứu chữa kịp thời, mẹ bầu có thể bị nhiễm trùng ổ bụng, thậm trí là tử vong.

Bên cạnh đó, thai nhi bị vỡ khiến nơi nó làm tổ bị tổn thương nghiêm trọng (thường gặp là ở vòi trứng). Bác sĩ buộc phải cắt vòi trứng để không ảnh hưởng tới mẹ bầu. Nếu bị cắt bỏ một bên vòi trứng, tỷ lệ mang thai lần sau của mẹ sẽ giảm. Còn trong trường hợp phải cắt bỏ cả hai bên, mẹ bầu sẽ mất khả năng làm mẹ.


----------

